# Arctic foxes- Vulpes lagopus



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I am always being told by people that some people in the UK did keep Arctics and I wondered if they still do and if not where did they all go?

-
Elina


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

They are beautiful animals :flrt:
I've read that people kept them as pets but i've also read that it's illegal to keep them as pets, so i don't know.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i used to keep artic foxes which i bought from a wildlife park in scotland :flrt: sadly i no longer have them but they made great pets i had 3 ...basil benji and sheeba they all had their injections along with the dogs too


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I am very interested in them as Corsacs together with the Arctic foxes occupies a niche that is between the true dogs (Canis) and the foxes (Vulpes).

I have my two Corsacs and I wanted to compare notes with annother keeper in the UK as all of my fox keeping friends are US/Prague or Germany based. The Arctic in behavior is so alike the Corsac, they are even close in size.

I was also informed that if I did want a second pair of foxes Arctics might be easier to come across then a second pair of Corsacs and wondered if that were the case?
Lastly I was wondering why so many people 'had' Arctics. (*Had* being the key word.)
-
Elina


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen them for sale in the past so there must be sum here it's weirdceverything seems to disapper i used to always see marbled polecats for sale but they seem to have vanished too


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

a private wildlife park close to me has one, www.coolwoodwildlifepark.com
i'm in ireland, so dont know if that helps much.


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

There were some Artic foxes advertised on a classifieds site a 18-24 months ago... believe they were in scotland.

as for marbled polecats i spoke to someone from Germany last week who has/had a male marbled polecat for sale.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

There is an escaped one in Hertoford/Welwyn area. It's male. probably 3 years old now. How do i know this? i USED to knock about with the previous owner. And believe me it's not the only non native wandering around that area.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i no who you mean moshpitviper .... skunks come to mind also....


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I was just about to put the exact same post on Dave!! I know who you mean too!! We saw it just before Christmas, it crossed the road in front of us in Hertford, in the early hours. :gasp:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh there's loads of animals on the loose in Hertfordshire not sure why but there is


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh there's loads of animals on the loose in Hertfordshire not sure why but there is


Whipsnade zoo / Woburn Safari park take your pick though more likely to be Whipsnade as they have free range colonies of Wallabies and other non native/non dangerous animals.


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like Ive got a free Safari in my own area :lol2:


----------

